# Correct Idle Speed



## Dissengaged CoMo (Jan 24, 2016)

I am truly new to this. I have an 04 GTO with a 6 speed. If I am sitting still the idle speed seems normal (around 800-900 rpm). If the car is moving and you are either out of gear or have the clutch pushed in the idle is significantly higher (near 2000). As soon as the car has come to a stop it will always go down. Is this normal?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Does it have a cam, was tuned or other mods? 825 is stock M6 idle rpm. There are settings in the tune for higher rpm based on speed


----------



## Dissengaged CoMo (Jan 24, 2016)

Just got the car. Previous owner knew nothing about what the original owner did to the car. If it has been tuned how would I find out and how would I get the stock tune back? Cam doesnt seem likely.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Find someone with HP Tuners or EFIlive software and read the tune in the car. It's easy to compare to the stock tune which is available online. It sounds like it hangs a little bit on coasting and then returns to 825rpm when stopped. Some of that is normal. Hard to tell on the internet but first check your cable to the throttle body and see if it's sticky or something. Start with the simplest.


----------



## Dissengaged CoMo (Jan 24, 2016)

So far I have checked for vacuum leaks and looked to make sure the AIC was clean. The big problem with finding out of its been tuned is I am 2.5 hours from KC and STL and 3 hours from Springfield MO. Nobody around where I live tunes cars. I do have a friend that works at a Chevrolet dealership and he is going to put a GM Tech II on so we can figure some things out. Now, when you say the stock tune can be found where do I look for that. Every performance car I have ever owned was carbureted...although I pick things up fast right now I know as much about makeup and tampons as I do the LS1.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The engine is really easy, a lot easier than old school. You can pick up a stock tune at HP Tuners tune repository but it is a HPT file and you'd need that to load it or the dealer should have access to one.


----------

